# Tyco Chassis History



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

There is (or was) a website with the history of Tyco/Mattel chassis with reference pictures but I can't seem to find it. Can anyone help jog my memory?

Thanks,
Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

This is all I remember as far as TYCO history. Great link on here:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=240406&highlight=history+TYCO

Also Riggenracer popped this up too: http://www.riggenho.com/issue8.htm

As far as anything more recent, I have no idea.. Hope this helps!!


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Try this*

Someone passed this along to me on HT and it is a great resource.

http://modelmotorist.com/web-content/idchass.jsp


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks guy's for this info..........:thumbsup:


----------



## kyle2084 (May 2, 2009)

tyco s, tyco pro (with brass wipers) tyco pro (with buttons)tyco HP2 (this chassis came in black and gray and had a few different traction magnet versions), HP2 snake track, HP7, magnum440, magnum440x2 not counting the electric trucking or the command controls...i think this is it.


----------



## kyle2084 (May 2, 2009)

they might have had a magnum440x3...maybe i'm dreaming though


----------

